# My garden 250l - M.Pluta



## plutonow

This is my first post on this forum so Hi all.
About me:
Personally my adventure with aquarium start about 6 yeres ago with 54l where was few land plant which I bought in aquarium store :], after this time I learn more and still learning, firstli reading nation forum and next foregien especialy this forum usually about fertilizing and demands rare species.
I think it achieved 80% of what I wanted, certainly lacked staining (last week gave ½ N dose but no effect except maybe deficient in TB and return a small amount of blue-green algae), too late I cut some plants, low color of few species also/or to poor red species.
To choose good fertilization took me almost 6-7 months, the selection of flora much longer.
Overall, I am satisfied with the result.
Aquarium:
Dimensions: 100 x 50 x 50 250l
LIGHTING:
AquaMedic 2x39W 10000K 10000K (12-22 - 10h)
2x39W 6500K DayLight (14-20 - 6h)
1x45W DayLight Juvel (16-19 - 3h)

FERTILIZER:
Macro (salts, SpezialN acc. Tobi reception):
About 15.0 ppm NO3 week (SpezialN)
PO4 from 2.0 ppm per week,
K about 4 ppm per week,
Ca and Mg symbolically at 0.5 ppm (SpezialN)
Urea - trace amounts (SpezialN)
Micro:
DRAK KramerDrak 2 x 15ml - 0.26 ppm Fe
Azoo CHELATED FERRITE LIQUID + chelat 8% and 13%, ~ 0.60 ppm Fe
Substitution:
40% - about 90l at 7 days
Gh Booster:
MgSO4 B.W. 5gr
K2SO4 5gr
CaSO4x2H2O 10g
CO2:
High-pressure cylinder 1.5 kg
DiY CO2-pipe reactor
Koralia 1600
BACKGROUND:
Basalt - the thickness of the substrate 5 - 8 cm.
At the bottom of the garden soil + peat de-acidified, clay - thickness 1 cm
FILTER:
Eheim 2228
Plants:
1 Amman Sp. 'Bonsai'
2 Eriocaulon sp
3 Hemianthus callitrichoides
4 Myriophyllum tuberculatum
5 Micranthemum umbrosum
6 Pogostemon erectus
7 Progestemon Helfiri,
8 Najas Sp. Roraima (poor growing)
9 Rotala Macrandra
10 Rotala Pink
11 Rotala "Yao Yai" or Ha'ra
12 Staurogyne Sp.
13 Tonina Fluviatilis
14 Tonina Sp. Belem,
15 Ranunculus Ranunculus and papulentus Inundatus (I do not see any difference)
There are other but due to the limited quantity is not posted to the list.

PS
Sorry for my english
Edit 03 06 2013 - new photo has been added:


----------



## plantnoob

stunning !


----------



## Deano3

wow amazing 

Dean


----------



## Ady34

Beautiful and incredible plant health.


----------



## oldbloke

amazing


----------



## aliclarke86

These plants look so lush and healthy. Very nice indeed


----------



## plutonow

Thanks for good opinion 
For many person will be suprise but for couple months I was fighting for nice growing this specie: Pogostemon erectus every week top has been burned untill I get lower with K.
On photos Myriophyllum tuberculatum looks good but it was not such beautifull as usually it geting better and better after triming.
I meet with opinion about Pogostemon Ereuctus and Najas Sp. Roraima is very easy plant, but not for me.
Best regards Michał


----------



## GHNelson

Excellent plant health.
hoggie


----------



## Mr P

a brilliant tank!!!.fantastic.


----------



## DanMac

No need for rocks or bogwood when the plants look that good, Amazing.


----------



## liamb2324

Stunning. The plants look full of life


----------



## jy_oc_hx

Wow!!! That really is impressive.  All of the planning has really paid off.


----------



## LondonDragon

Welcome to UKAPS, great scape


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Welcom to UKAPS Pluto,

your tank is so healthy congrats  !!!!
your staurogyn and Tonina looks fantastic.
Great to have new members like you, who have already your level in growing plants 

cheers
Zanguli


----------



## Franko44

AquaMedic 2x39W 10000K 10000K (12-22 - 10h)
2x39W 6500K DayLight (14-20 - 6h)
1x45W DayLight Juvel (16-19 - 3h)

I guess from this you are running these lights on different timers, could you tell me what ballast units you run and how it is set up please..and what bulbs you have and were you got them..


----------



## plutonow

Hi,
Last I do not looked here because I do not have many time but I'am still crazy about aquarium , It take some time but one or two month and I will show you my new project it will have more colors and with new challenges species.
Thanks one more time for good opinion, I am happy you like it.
Franko44 about light:
- there are 3 eclectronic ballast - 2x2x39W (No name) and one 1x49W Philips, DiY cover.
All bulbs are T5, from back:
AquaMedic 10000K
DayLight 6500K
DayLight Juvel
DayLight 6500K
AquaMedic 10000K
Best regards
Michał


----------



## nanocube

Any update???
P.S We are from this same town in PL

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plutonow

Sorry there will be no update because there was last photos from this scape, if you interested in I'm invite to gallery:
Picasa Web Albums - Michał P - 250l - Ogróde...
From this tank:







From actual scape:




Greetings from Rybnik


----------



## Oskar

Incredible aquarium plutonow, it`s wonderful. where are you from?


----------



## Oskar

What is the plant of the last picture?


----------



## nanocube

Its Eriocaulon sp.
Regards
Tom


----------



## Oskar

Ok, thank you vere much, I had never see this beautiful plant


----------



## plutonow

Oskar said:


> Incredible aquarium plutonow, it`s wonderful. where are you from?


 
I am from Rybnik (near Katowice in Poland).



Oskar said:


> What is the plant of the last picture?





nanocube said:


> Its Eriocaulon sp.


 It is Eriocaulon cinereum, I have also Eroicaulon sp it is dif. plant you can see it on first photos near Tonina Belem, Tonina Flavitius.
I love Eriocaulon speacies, cinereum, Japand needle leaf, satecum the same as Tonina Belem 
Best regards

Now I looking for mato grosso eriocaulon


----------



## Oskar

yes, all this plants are amazing


----------



## Oskar

Hi plutonow, you have an mp


----------



## richard powell

This tank is absolutely stunning u should be very proud, I could sit and watch this tank for hours


----------



## thomas.bham

Plutonow your tank it looks really stunning.
Tell us more about the way of fertilising.  What is "toby's reception"?
Do you use tap water?
Regards.
Tomek

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison

A-ma-ZING...did I read/understand correctly that you are using a soil based substrate?


----------



## plutonow

thomas.bham said:


> Tell us more about the way of fertilising. What is "toby's reception"?


I've read about it here:
For Dan ... Spezial N - Nitrogen Fertilizer | UK Aquatic Plant Society



thomas.bham said:


> Do you use tap water?


Yes I use only tap water changed 40-50% weekly, I've got good quality water from Goczałkowice:
Ph: 6.9
NH4: 0.084
NO2: 0.0023
NO3: 4.888
Fe: 0.045 mg/dm3
Mn: 0.02 mg/dm3
TWo: 67 mg/dm3 CaCO3 ~3.7
Ca: 21.7 mg/dm3
Mg: 3.06 mg/dm3
PO4: 0 mg/dm3



Troi said:


> A-ma-ZING...did I read/understand correctly that you are using a soil based substrate?


I use DIY base contain ground/earth from my garden (I was too lazy to go further) roasted clay, sand, peat all mixed thickness about 1-2cm. Covered 5-8cm layer of basalt

Best regards
Michał


----------



## Tim Harrison

I've been advocating the use of soil substrate with CO2 injection for some time now and - judging by your pictures - it just goes to show that it can work really well.


----------



## Geraint

Beautiful


----------



## Yacka76

Beautiful looking scape...


----------



## Hugosek78

Excellent tank


----------



## Jimmy Dale

Beautiful tank. The Eriocaulon works really nicely. I only read about this plant for the first time last week and it is definitely something I would like to try in my tank some time in the future after seeing it in yours. Great work. Nice to see undeniable evidence that expensive substrates are not essential in planted tanks.


----------



## plutonow

Jimmy Dale said:


> Nice to see undeniable evidence that expensive substrates are not essential in planted tanks.


Jimm, I saw many tank with perfect plant condition without any mark substrate, In my opinion key is water, fertilizing and light not more not less.


----------



## Jimmy Dale

plutonow said:


> I saw many tank with perfect plant condition without any mark substrate, In my opinion key is water, fertilizing and light not more not less


 
Great stuff. I would like to try this in my next aquarium.


----------



## psantos

That looks so healthy!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## eduard

Hello Michal,first of all your tank is absolutely stunning.
Just a question-do you cut off those flower stalks(buds) of e.cinereum?


----------



## Martin in Holland

are you running one or two filters?....or am I wrong in that Eheim 2228's output is 1000 liter per hour?
Great healthy looking tank though..loving it to bits


----------



## plutonow

eduard said:


> Hello Michal,first of all your tank is absolutely stunning.
> Just a question-do you cut off those flower stalks(buds) of e.cinereum?


Well I do not have any flowering, if they appear I will cut them.



Martin in China said:


> are you running one or two filters?....or am I wrong in that Eheim 2228's output is 1000 liter per hour?
> Great healthy looking tank though..loving it to bits


I have one filter 1000 l/h and one circulator pomp in tank Koralia 1600


----------



## Tim Harrison

Hey plutonow...if you're still out there...any updates on this...?


----------



## plutonow

Troi said:


> Hey plutonow...if you're still out there...any updates on this...?


Hi, 
Yes I'm still here, but this scape is closed any updates You can see here:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/250l-eriottuttulum.30949/
Now I have blue algs and No time for updating maybe in next week, best regards.


----------



## Den Milligan

Beautiful


----------

